# Some insight from Malcolm in the middle



## Four (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Slayer (Apr 3, 2012)

really....so sad.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 3, 2012)

I like when god makes the Earth swallow people.  Now that's style.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 3, 2012)

"I guess we can live our lives with as much kindness and *decency* as possible"



What do those words even mean?


----------



## Four (Apr 3, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> "I guess we can live our live with as much kindness and *decency* as possible"
> 
> 
> 
> What do those words even mean?



that you surrender yourself to gods will & love, duh


----------



## Asath (Apr 3, 2012)

‘Kindness’ is when, through sheer selflessness, you Save someone from an eternity of flaming torture, for only $49.99 a month.

‘Decency’ is when, again through sheer selflessness, you Save someone from an eternity of flaming torment by telling them what to do, think, say, wear, and believe.  

That ‘getting swallowed by the earth’ thing IS pretty cool, but don’t you worry that it might swallow a righteous person by accident, and get indigestion?


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 4, 2012)

Asath said:


> ‘Kindness’ is when, through sheer selflessness, you Save someone from an eternity of flaming torture, for only $49.99 a month.
> 
> ‘Decency’ is when, again through sheer selflessness, you Save someone from an eternity of flaming torment by telling them what to do, think, say, wear, and believe.
> 
> That ‘getting swallowed by the earth’ thing IS pretty cool, but don’t you worry that it might swallow a righteous person by accident, and get indigestion?



Who am I to judge?  If they got swallowed by the Earth they either deserved it or they were part of a bigger plan or they were gifted by being taken to their reward.  All hail Jesus!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

Four said:


> that you surrender yourself to gods will & love, duh





Asath said:


> ‘Kindness’ is when, through sheer selflessness, you Save someone from an eternity of flaming torture, for only $49.99 a month.
> 
> ‘Decency’ is when, again through sheer selflessness, you Save someone from an eternity of flaming torment by telling them what to do, think, say, wear, and believe.
> 
> That ‘getting swallowed by the earth’ thing IS pretty cool, but don’t you worry that it might swallow a righteous person by accident, and get indigestion?


Pretty much the answers I was expecting.


----------



## Four (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Pretty much the answers I was expecting.



We get that you define all things good as derived from god, therefore cannot comprehend and reject any definition that doesn't align itself with that.

It's a little old now.


----------



## Asath (Apr 4, 2012)

“Pretty much the answers I was expecting. “

Sir, your question was pretty open-ended, “What do those words even mean?”

If you do not know the meanings of the words ‘kindness’ and ‘decency,’ in the context you tend to force here, then I might fairly ask just what your argument might be, other than the sheer pleasure of arguing?

If you wish for others to define your terms FOR you, so that you may sit back and argue with their thoughts, smugly and with not a single justification of your own, then you have come to the wrong forum.  

Do you propose to us that YOU hold the shovel, and may judge others according to only YOUR thoughts?  What are YOUR definitions of the terms ‘kindness’ and ‘decency’?

Got thoughts?  We’d love to hear them.  Short of actual thoughts, I’ll have to go with the post above, and conclude that demanding without providing is not only a little old, it posits that you, personally, hold a position that is indefensible.  We ask, now, that you defend your bully pulpit, and will hold you to every word, as you ask of us.


----------



## kpfister (Apr 4, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> "I guess we can live our lives with as much kindness and *decency* as possible"
> 
> 
> 
> What do those words even mean?



From Dictionary.com

Kind
adjective, -er, -est.
1.
of a good or benevolent nature or disposition, as a person: a kind and loving person.
2.
having, showing, or proceeding from benevolence: kind words.
3.
indulgent, considerate, or helpful; humane (often followed by to ): to be kind to animals.
4.
mild; gentle; clement: kind weather.
5.
British Dialect . loving; affectionate.

de·centâ€‚ â€‚[dee-suhnt]  
adjective
1.
conforming to the recognized standard of propriety, good taste, modesty, etc., as in behavior or speech.
2.
respectable; worthy: a decent family.
3.
adequate; fair; passable: a decent wage.
4.
kind; obliging; generous: It was very decent of him to lend me his watch.
5.
suitable; appropriate: She did not have a decent coat for the cold winter.

None of those definitions preclude Baptists, Catholics, Agnostics, Atheists, Scientific Humanists, Buddhists, or Anglicans.


----------



## Asath (Apr 4, 2012)

A ray of light, in the wilderness . . .  thank you, sir, or madam, as the case may be.


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I never realized how weak the dialogue was in M in the middle. It is all one sided. What is poor is that the character is beating up on himself and ends up in consoling himself to the point of obliterating his mother. Self mutilation.

I wonder what will be his self-talk and his relationship with his mother when he starts subing his shoveling the ants with his graduation and tossing  of neighbourhood cats in the family furnace?

Do these questions get even broached in Big Bang Theory? Sheldon certainly does not deny his mother, nor where she and he comes from.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 5, 2012)

Four - cancel your cable dude.


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't compare myself to an ant...nor a slug, nor a deer....if we compared ourselves to deer wouldn't it be immoral to kill a deer, sorta?

So y'all don't go with this, eh? alrighty then....
I can squash a dang ant that wants to live in my houseplants, but I sure couldn't kill a brown-eyed doe. I guess this thread is either hypocrytical or delusional...hmmmmm. or I was right about killing bambi....

Genesis 1:26
And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness: and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over the cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth.


Doubleminded men....Lord have mercy on us women folk.


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 7, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> Four - cancel your cable dude.



For real!


----------

